# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  استفاده از وب سرویس پرداخت الکترونیک

## انیشتین

با سلام..
یک وب سایتی هست که تقریبا 10-12 سال پیش با asp classic طراحی شده و مجهز  به سیستم پرداخت الکترونیک بانک سامان هست، الان نیاز دارند تا بانک ملت رو  هم اضافه کنند، سیستم پرداخت بانک ملت هم یک وب سرویس هست، میخوام بدونم  الان امکان اضافه کردن همچین سیستمی هست؟.. یعنی میشه از وب سرویس در asp  clssic  استفاده کرد ..!؟...

----------


## hadidan

با سلام
من هم چنین سوالی دارم! 
لطفاً کمکم کنید ، من رو تو یه شرکت برای کار قبول کردند و اولین کاری که به من دادند همین هستش. من asp.Net کار کردم ولی با asp کلاسیک نمیدونم چجوری باید وب سرویس رو باید به سایت اضافه کنم وازش استفاده کنم!!!!؟
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## irandg

آیا بالاخره موفق شدید؟
در ASP Classic میشه از وب سرویس استفاده کرد (با SOAP Toolkit) ولی من هنوز نتونستم اونو با وب سرویس بانک ملت هماهنگ کنم. لطفا اگر کسی تجربه ای داره راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## eidazha

بله ميشه ، با asp classic ميشه با توابع soap ارتباط برقرار كرد (بدون كامپونت) ، الان تو سايت خودم من پرداخت آنلاين دارم
در ضمن asp classic زبان قدرتمندي هست ، اما براي حرفه اي ها

----------

